# Koch Chemie Green Star - Back in Stock



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I know a few of you have been messaging about this product, just to confirm we have had a small delivery back in of it, wanted to give you guys the heads up first. 

Cheers, 

John


----------

